# Folding Mirror Question



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Does anyone know if the mirrors can be configured into your driver profile so they automatically fold when in the vicinity of your garage?

Dan


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Does anyone know if the mirrors can be configured into your driver profile so they automatically fold when in the vicinity of your garage?
> 
> Dan


No they can't auto-fold in that way. The options for auto-fold are 1) when you manually fold it via the UI and 2) when locking the car if walk-away auto-fold mirrors is selected.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Could be an update down the road tied to Homelink though... who knows...


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Am I wrong or is that not an option available on the S and X?

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Am I wrong or is that not an option available on the S and X?
> 
> Dan


I thought there was something that was geofenced, like the SAS, but if there is, maybe not being offered on the 3, or at least not yet.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

SAS and homelink are geofenced on my car


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Does anyone know if the mirrors can be configured into your driver profile so they automatically fold when in the vicinity of your garage?
> 
> Dan


@Dan Detweiler,

That would be great to have them 'fold' as you approach/pull into the garage....so you don't rip them off if it's tight. Also to stay folded and unfold as you (after) pull out.

Ski


----------



## Rich Nuth (Jan 25, 2017)

Folding mirrors on the X are not activated by location with the current firmware version. And, there is no indication that that will change. You either fold them from the door switch, or have them fold when the car locks.

I doubt that the 3 will be any different.


----------



## smak (Apr 1, 2017)

Can you really Geo Fence just your exact home?

It would be a safety issue if it's anywhere outside it. It's ok, to open your garage from 3 houses down, but not really to fold your mirrors


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

smak said:


> Can you really Geo Fence just your exact home?
> 
> It would be a safety issue if it's anywhere outside it. It's ok, to open your garage from 3 houses down, but not really to fold your mirrors


I'm not interested in three houses down...just 10 feet or so.

Dan


----------



## falco_iii (Jun 25, 2018)

Maevra said:


> No they can't auto-fold in that way. The options for auto-fold are 1) when you manually fold it via the UI and 2) when locking the car if walk-away auto-fold mirrors is selected.


Where is the option to fold the mirrors in the Model 3 UI in 2018.21?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

falco_iii said:


> Where is the option to fold the mirrors in the Model 3 UI in 2018.21?


It's in the Quick Controls menie just beneath the Morrison's Adjustments labeled "FOLD"


----------

